# Dust Separator Comparison



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Last night I was in the shop for an all-nighter. I have been trying to avoid some of this heat we have been having here in the Dallas area. I got to a point that glue was drying and I needed to go inside to do some test fitting. I did not want to wake everyone up with dogs barking if I went inside so I got everything ready to re-do the test I had messed up last week.

To start I cleaned the vacuum and filter (Ridgid WD 70000), the Dust Deputy (Oneida Air), the Dustopper (Home Depot) and the Dust RIGHT Separator (Rockler).

For each test, I ran a 5 9/16x16 ½ Poplar board through the planer and took two 1/32" passes. Took pictures of the collection bucket, vacuum bucket and filter. Then sanded 3/4" off the end of a 1/2x5 9/16x16 ½ Poplar board with a 12" disk sander. Took pictures of the collection bucket, vacuum bucket and filter. Between test, the vacuum bucket and filter were cleaned.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Dust Deputy had no problem with the planner chips and there were no chips in the vacuum bucket and the filter looked clean. After sanding the 3/4" off the board the collection bucket contained a mixture of planer chips and dust. Checking the vacuum bucket showed very light dusting and cleaning the filter showed very little dust actually made it to the filter.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Dustopper had no problem with the planner chips and there were no chips in the vacuum bucket and filter looked clean. After sanding the 3/4" off the end of the board the collection bucket contained a light dusting and noticeable fine dust on top of the planner chips. The vacuum bucket had a light dusting and cleaning the filter seemed to have slightly more dust than the Dust Deputy had left but not bad at all.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Dust RIGHT Separator had no problems with the planer chips. The vacuum bucket did have a few planner chips and the filter also had some in the pleats. After sanding the 3/4" off the end of the board there was light dusting on the sides of the collection bucket but not much noticeable dust mixed with the planner chips. The vacuum bucket had a lot of fine dust and a few planner chips. The filter had a lot of dust and chips in the pleats.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

My rating would be the Dust Deputy on top, the Dustopper a very close second, and the Dust RIGHT Separator way behind the other two.

Both the Dust Deputy and the Dustopper did a great job of separating the chips and dust and let very little fine dust through to the vacuum to clog the filter. One thing to remember is to connect the correct hoses to the tool and vacuum.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Doesn't get any better than that for a real world comparison! I have been very happy with the HD Dustopper, especially for the price


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Doesn't get any better than that for a real world comparison! I have been very happy with the HD Dustopper, especially for the price


I think that it was really good next to the Dust Deputy. Should let you run the vac for quite a while before having to clean the filter. I'd buy another one and probably should replace the 2 Dust RIGHT Separators that I have.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job comparing the 3 different dust collectors. Good picture documentation too. I wasn't surprised but it just confirms what I have always thought. I have a DD that i was figuring on hooking up to my palm sander instead of my big cyclone unit.
Good Job,Mile.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Terrific review! Thanks, the DD has been of interest for a long time. Not much more than the HD unit.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very well done Mike!! I've been very pleased with my Dust Deputy and how well it works. The only complaints I have are 1, I have to empty it all to often, but thats more a matter of use and volume than design. Suppose it means I'm still busy in the shop which is a good thing  and 2: You don't wanna be around when the thing is full and the top blows off... *L* man, what a mess that makes. Here again, operator error (laziness) not a design problem. I got a 10 gallon drum just waiting to be adopted by the DD...

Biggest surprise was the assessment of the Rockler product. You'd thing they would have a much better offering.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Terrific review! Thanks, the DD has been of interest for a long time. Not much more than the HD unit.


You do need to remember that the dust Deputy comes with a hose and the two buckets and the Dustopper is just the top and hose so you still need a bucket.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Biggest surprise was the assessment of the Rockler product. You'd thing they would have a much better offering.


I have two of the Rockler separators and I knew they were not as good as the Dust Deputy. I am using one with a 1 hp dust collector for one of my CNC machines and there is always dust and chips that get into the bag and I have to empty it now and then and run it through a washer once or twice a year to keep it going. The other one I was using on a 6hp shop vac and I had to clean the filter all the time, it did help but I knew there had to be something better. I bought one of them on sale for $49.95 and bought the other one off a Facebook post for $20. 

I finally talked myself into buying the Dust Deputy and have been using it with the Ridgid Smart Cart. I can use it for about 3 months without cleaning the filter and it still has good suction, it really surprised me and I wish I would have bought it earlier. When I heard about the Dustopper I thought I'd check it out and I am really pleased with how it did in the test.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Outstanding review. I just got a dust deputy that I'm hooking up to my DW 735 this weekend; will let you know how that works out.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

rrrun said:


> Outstanding review. I just got a dust deputy that I'm hooking up to my DW 735 this weekend; will let you know how that works out.


Henry did you get the smaller DD for shop vacs or did you get the larger 4" model for the dust collectors?

That is the planner I used for the test and I reduced the 4" output to 2 1/2" for the test, worked great.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the HF 2 hp unit with a chip collector made from Rockler parts. Pretty effective, but I'd really like to eliminate nearly all the sawdust, particularly in the one with the Wynn metal filter in the shop. I've thought about keeping the 4 inch system by getting the larger DD, but it's really overpriced at five times the cost of the smaller dust devil. Has anyone had experience with this HD/DD setup? My second unit is in the garage, with a bag and collects chips and sawdust from a DW735. The present system works OK, but will I get less sawdust in the filter or bag with a 2.5 inch DD? Opinions solicited.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike,

I have been using a Dust Deputy for several years and I totally agree with your comments about it. I have yet to find anything but a very thin layer of very fine dust inside my vacuum that's almost to little to see, unless I make a streak in it with my finger. No chips or anything larger has ever made it past the Dust Deputy.

My present vacuum system is a re-purposed whole house central vacuum unit with awesome suction. So much so that it imploded my first 5 gallon white bucket within seconds of using it the first time. I learned from the internet that the pickle buckets that are available used from the Firehouse Subs chain sandwich shops were supposed to be a tougher bucket, so I picked up a few of them for $2 each. The money that they get for these buckets is supposed to be donated to the local fire company, so it's kind of a win-win both ways. Well, I managed to implode my first pickle bucket too, but it did take a little longer, before I managed to suck up a planer ship and plug the hoes end.. Then I realized that these buckets were tougher because the top 1/3 of the bucket has ringed ribs around it, but the bottom 2/3 really isn't that much different than the white, gray, or orange buckets. So, to fix my bucket implosion problem I stacked three of these pickle buckets together, giving me 3X the wall thickness and ribs all the way to the bottom of the top most bucket. This worked well and solved my imploding bucket problem, but you first use these buckets they will make your shop smell like dill pickles, until enough air and saw dust goes through them to remove the pickle smell. It was about gone after the first 4 gallons of saw dust was collected and dumped. Not very noticeable after that.

I have since changed to a metal 20 gallon collection barrel under my Dust Deputy and no longer use the pickle buckets. I also now vent my central vacuum unit to the outdoors, so no more dill pickle smells at all for my shop, but stacking these pickle buckets did work well for me. With a Shop Vac it isn't likely that they will need to be stacked, but if you experience a bucket implosion with your Home Depot or Lowes buckets you might want to look into getting one of these tougher buckets from Firehouse Subs. If you experience imploding problems, just use two buckets stacked. Add another if you still have problems. They are tougher than the white, gray, and orange buckets from the Borgs and a pretty good deal at $2 each. I use mine for washing my cars now.

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I posted this elsewhere, but think it belongs here instead regarding the bucket options:

My chip collectors are 30 gallon fiber drum with a lock-on steel top. A band goes around the lid and metal reinforcement at the top of the drum and seals the drum. The walls are thick and just won't implode. I got two of them new from Uline for about $50 each. The only down side is you can't tell how full it is. I think you could drill a peek hole in the top big enough to shine a light in, seal it with a clear plastic "window". The actual usable capacity is between 15 and 20 gallons with the Rockler system, and I think it might be higher with a DD. I have had to divide my shop - ran out of space, cutting, assembly in the shop, wood prep in the garage. Most will just need one barrel. https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...YE9Q&gclsrc=ds

Here's a picture of the drum and Rockler setup. The steel top probably won't need reinforcement for the DD mount.

*Uline drum with Rockler fittings.*


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tom for the 2hp dust collector I think I would use the larger 4" Dust Deputy because I think the large collector might be a bit much for the small unit. Rockler does have free plans for a roll around separator using those fittings that looks like it would work pretty good. Of course that depends on how it is hooked up. I am using a small DD with a 1hp collector on a CNC because the dust boot was made for a 2 1/2" fitting. My biggest problem is all the spiral hose between the separator and the dust boot. I do have some hard pipe that I will replace the hose with when I get enough time to stop working projects and do the upgrades to my shop I want to do (insulation, lighting, dust collection, air outlets and exhaust blower upstairs). Instead of updating the dust boot to 4" I'm thinking about replacing that CNC with a better machine. That is a good excuse to buy another CNC isn't it?


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have my Harbor Freight DC hooked up to the (larger Dust Deputy) and that unit is exhausted outside, which eliminates any dust inside my shop. This unit handles my larger tools, table saw, band saw, planer etc.. I also have the smaller dust deputy hooked to my central vac, this is used for all of my sanding, router table, miter saw, shop clean-up etc. I have not changed or cleaned that filter in 2 years. The filters for the central vac are very expensive and before I installed the Dust Deputy I was changing filters every month. As far as I am concerned the Dust Deputy has paid for itself. Here is a picture of the central vacuum's filter. What you are seeing is a very fine layer of dust.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Henry did you get the smaller DD for shop vacs or did you get the larger 4" model for the dust collectors?
> 
> That is the planner I used for the test and I reduced the 4" output to 2 1/2" for the test, worked great.


I got the small unit and combined it with a Powertec exhaust bag from Amazon. Spent the weekend gluing, so still haven't hooked up the planer ... that will happen in the next 48 hours, though. Just waiting on the glue to cure....


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Clearvue Cyclone is BEST*

Wood Magazine march2014 page 74
After they tested it they stated it returned 20 times more dust than the Oneida tested a year ago. 
Clear Vue returned more dust to particles then five single stage collectors tested last year.

ClearVue came out with the mini-cyclone CV06 for ShopVaC based on Bill Penz’s research FIRST.
But Oneida filed a patent for their dust-deputy first and then wanted Clearvue to “cease and desist”.

Lawyers should not decide that a lousier Oneida Dust Deputy had been copied by a superior design.

Buy Clearvue (the Chief) or the Oneida (the Deputy)
Both are Made in USA


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The 2 inch Clearview is about $150. FYI


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great reviews and comparisons, Mike. There is nothing better than first-hand information from an actual user. Thank for taking the time to test and report.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Gaffboat said:


> Great reviews and comparisons, Mike. There is nothing better than first-hand information from an actual user. Thank for taking the time to test and report.


The Comparisons are too superficial. Sorry.
1. Standard vacuum bags or filters cartridges will only catch dust >5 microns in size only. 
So fine dust that are harmful to health if they pass though a bad cyclone or separator would also have pass though the filter bags or cartridge too. 
To really compare, all separators must be connected to the same VAC with SAME brand & model of HEPA filter.
High Efficiency Particulate Air (HEPA) Filter. By definition a HEPA filter shall exhibit a
minimum efficiency of 99.97% when tested with an aerosol of 0.3 micrometer diameter. But NOT all claimed to be HEPA are the same.
2. Dust Deputy is not the best. They claim ONLY 99% - same level as what a $4 (Made in China) Cyclone claims.
"The award-winning design of the Dust Deputy cyclone uses centrifugal force to cyclonically separate and remove over 99% of dust and debris from the air-stream before it ever reaches your vacuum's filter, eliminating clogged filters and suction loss! "
A ClearVue Cyclone claims >99.9%

read Bill Pentz SCIENTICIC cyclone and dust collection research
Dust Collection Research - Home
and be educated more SCIENTIFICALLY.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

reuelt said:


> Dust Deputy is not the best. They claim ONLY 99% - same level as what a $4 (Made in China) Cyclone claims.
> "The award-winning design of the Dust Deputy cyclone uses centrifugal force to cyclonically separate and remove over 99% of dust and debris from the air-stream before it ever reaches your vacuum's filter, eliminating clogged filters and suction loss! "
> A ClearVue Cyclone claims >99.9%
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I realize it is the micron-level dust that is injurious to health, but my reason for owning a Dust Deputy is to catch the big chunks and heavier sawdust created by my planer, CNC, and table saw, without clogging up my shop vac filter. Although I may have to empty the Dust Deputy bucket frequently, little or no noticeable dust makes it to the shop vac, so it can keep it running for a more extended period. 

Regardless of the <5-micron filtering issues, I think a Dust Deputy or similar device is a helpful addition to any shop. My ceiling-mounted air cleaner filters out airborne dust to the 1-micron level.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

rrrun said:


> No clue.


Just look at the shape of the cyclone.
Dust Deputy's design is very simple and made in China is $4 because it is original (=GENERATION 1) design.
In China they already have Generation 3 and Generation 5 design ($25) already.

DD's claim that does not specify 99% of what size of the dust so it is a misleading claim.

Bill Penz who did research said:
"My professor and engineer friends tested most brands and sizes of small shop vacuums, dust collectors, cyclone separators and air cleaners and I shared the results of those tests here on this page but within a week all had to be taken down. Two of the biggest small shop cyclone vendors and one dust collector vendor tied me up with litigation demanding that I remove these test results and also remove every instance of those vendor names from all of my web pages. I spent thousands on attorneys who all assured me we would win eventually, but at too high of a cost. All said that the courts almost never award damages or attorney fees in these kinds of business suits, so this all had to be out of my pocket. Worse, if I did not remove these test results and vendor names immediately, these vendors would be granted a court order to force me to pull down not just the results shared on this page, but all of my web pages for the years they could drag out these nuisance suits. Regardless, each of these suits would cost me at least $25,000 to defend and I do not have a spare $75,000 or more to throw away. Three different woodworking magazine editors shared they had the same problem where the big name vendors forced them to omit negative test results and to change their testing to make certain equipment appear to perform far better than it does in real use. I apologize in advance for not being able to share all our detailed test results."

ClearVue did not design their products. They just implemented Bill Pentz's design which was designed because no other vendors's design was effective.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Years back, I was doing work on the oldest Queen Ann in Olympia, Washington. One of the projects was cleaning up the cedar siding and shingles in front. To remove the paint, I was using a Paint Shaver Pro, which is like an angle grinder, with which a head that has three triangular carbide teeth that remove up to one square foot of paint in about one minute. Needless to say, the beast throws off a lot of dust and debris.

Initially, I ran a 16 gallon shop vac with a HEPA filter. Run time between filter cleanings was about 5 minutes. Obviously, a pain. More so because you had to be careful with everything, since the place was 80 years old, so most the paint was lead.

On a whim, I build a poor mans Rainbow vacuum using a 30 gallon, plastic drum. The pipe from the Shaver went to the bottom of the drum and the one to the vac stopped just inside the lid. To knock down splash and such, I fit a 3-M floor scrubbing pad in the drum, with a single hole for the pipe running to just off the bottom. I added about five to seven gallons of water and tried the process again. Run time went up to 20 minutes, but what a mucky mess.

I was looking for a better solution and came across a contraption called a Dust Deputy. It sounded good, so I took the two hundred dollar plunge (metal version, for the abuse factor) and have never looked back.

The Dust Deputy also gave me about twenty minutes of run time, but without the muddy mess. Add to that, it kept the efficiency of the vac high enough I was able to drop back to a smaller vac.

The Dust Deputy inspired the purchase of a 3 horse Gorilla for the shop, and Super Dust Deputy for one of the four bag units and another Deputy for the sandblast station.

I had a separator with the 90 degree bends, like the ones in the photos, but was unhappy with the results. That is not to say it didn't help, but the cyclone efficiency spoiled me. That aside, a couple of the other units show do seem to offer promise.


Meanwhile, I love that, whether using the DD, the SDD or other cyclone, I only have to empty out the dust collector collection bags about every five or ten years, though I may have emptied the drum fifty or a hundred times.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

I don't saw, sand, route in the garage shop since the boss (wife) doesn't want all that debris to track into the house so I drag my workbenches into the yard and do all woodworking activities that create dust/chips. I still wear a dust mask and use the Oneida Dust Deputy Jr. outside. I wanted to try the HD Dustopper but all Hawaii stores were having issues with their inventories which have since been resolved but too late. So far the filter Ridgid shop vac (we call it the big oaf) is still clean after 4 months of use.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Patent battles damaged many small companies, but the real harm is to the consumer. I believe engineering drawings that are dated and mailed back to yourself registered and unopened work pretty well in a lawsuit, but many practical inventors fail to take this step. Even if you draw an idea out on a napkin, it should be mailed this way. The earliest verifiable date often wins the patent battle. So if you invent something, you'd better back yourself up. Particularly since the Chinese don't care much, they just copy and peddle their goods. It is too bad the inventor, Bill Pentz, has been so damaged, however, the deed is done and I don't want to buy any more orphan products. The clear view model is pretty temptng, however, for my second DC chip collector/spearator.

One thing that is not covered is the exact id/od measurements of the ports. Matching connectors is a serious PITA. You can spend close to the cost of the cyclone on non fitting parts.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Just ordered my Dust Deputy and it will be here tomorrow. I got sick of filling up the bags in my shop vac and my homemade version was not that good. After reading MANY MANY good reviews I had to order it! I have a bunch of CNC work to do this week and weekend so I'll get a good personal review fast!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I have to admit that this Dust Deputy is AWESOME!! Even the fine dust from the belt sander gets trapped in the bucket and the suction form the Shop Vac is strong!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Outstanding review, Mike...thanks for taking the time document it as well as you did...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I moved this thread into the new dust control sub forum so it's easier to find later and on topic specifically with DC..


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Renuit, I think the statement "no other vendor's design was effective" gives the erroneous impression their cyclones do not work (drop out and collect all but a fraction of the chips and other materials going through them).

Bill's units seem to be sound and he has a ton of research, but many of us have first hand experience with other units and know they work. Perhaps, not as well, but mine Dust Deputy was so impressive in collecting even dust, I my shop has two DD, one SDD, had a small commercial unit (Gorrilla) and I'll be adding a SDD XL.


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

MEBCWD, thanks for the doing the comparison. Practical real-world comparison like this are a great service to the community. 

I have read Bill Pentz’s work and have great respect for him. He is very analytical and I appreciate that. I have also read many condescending comments from blog posters that are critical of anyone that owns/builds a dust collection solution that does not purify the air to a very high degree. I for one will admit that it was not pure air that caused me to obtain a Dust Collector, or even the Dust Stopper I use with my vacuum. What drove me to get one was convenience; the desire to decrease the mess my hobby produced and by extension to decrease the amount of time spent cleaning up. Achieving these simple goals makes wood working more enjoyable for me, and perhaps for many others.

If I lived in my shop (i.e. worked in it full time) I would make different decisions. I know that my health would suffer more with increased exposure to fine dust. The greater the risk, the easier it is to swallow the pill (cost) of reducing it.

Again, thanks for posting your comparisons.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but think it belongs here instead regarding the bucket options:
> 
> My chip collectors are 30 gallon fiber drum with a lock-on steel top. A band goes around the lid and metal reinforcement at the top of the drum and seals the drum. The walls are thick and just won't implode. I got two of them new from Uline for about $50 each. The only down side is you can't tell how full it is. I think you could drill a peek hole in the top big enough to shine a light in, seal it with a clear plastic "window". The actual usable capacity is between 15 and 20 gallons with the Rockler system, and I think it might be higher with a DD. I have had to divide my shop - ran out of space, cutting, assembly in the shop, wood prep in the garage. Most will just need one barrel. https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...YE9Q&gclsrc=ds
> 
> ...


 @DesertRatTom - take a look at this idea for a "level gauge" for the collector bucket that I found surfing. Looks like it would work as long s you get a good seal on the wooden dowel - may be an idea to give it a couple coats of poly, sand smooth and a coat of wax. Be interested in knowing how it works if you give it a try - although substituting a section of aluminum tube for the dowel and a lip seal from the auto parts store for the grommet may be an idea to look at..


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

Great job, excellent comparison and documentation. 

I sure can't say anything about the second two, but my DD has been a great addition. Like you, I've not found much of any dust on the vac filter either. The DD collects and separates extremely well, as long as I keep the vac hoses connected and the vac ON... I have a foot pedal for, which really makes it nice to not have to get up or move from a working position to turn it On/Off. It does an excellent job keeping up with my DW735 planer, which is the machine that spits the greatest volume and rate of chips. 

Rick


----------



## bhethcote (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice comparison MEBCWD - fair and straightforward. I've seen a number of them on YouTube as well (some good, some less good). I ended up with a Dustopper and I'm very pleased with the results - less mess overall and what mess there is cleans up pretty easily.

In the bigger picture, any dust collection is better than no dust collection.

Keep making dust!

BH


----------



## bhethcote (Mar 1, 2020)

Here's a couple of pics of my dust collection cart. It also ended up being a pretty handy place for clamps.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for this research. Great timing! I'm off to HD tomorrow...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

For those with larger collectors (e.g., four inch and larger hoses/pipes), look into fertilizer supply houses for your collection cans.

I have two 30 gallon and one fifty-five gallon, blue, plastic drums. They cost me nothing.

One of the 30's has been running under the Super Dust Deputy in front of my 3 horse, 4 bag system for a few years. It shows zero sign of collapse. It has a long, vertical plexi view port, which I riveted and siliconed in place, and which allows me to monitor fill level. Handles and wheels make it easy to transport (I use it in the yard, to vacuum pine cones and leaves).

I check the seal between the lid and the can with incense. If it leaks, the vacuum will try to collapse the can, and will cause the wire cage to squish in a little, as the vacuum tries to grab the bag. In short, if you are collapsing cans, you, likely, have a leak between the can and the lid.

_____________________________
SIDE NOTE:

I use clear plastic bags from a big box store. I made a wire cage to hold the bags in place. Even with those in place, I can still see through the view port and bag to determine fill level.

When full, you CANNOT lift the bags out. The harder you lift, the more the bag presses (expands) against the sides of the can. However, by merely tipping the can over, the bag, along with its contents, spill out for easy removal.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent series of posts. I added the smaller DD to my system last year and it performs as advertise. That plus a Wynn filter has made a significant improvement in shop dust. I also added a HIPA filter and collection bag to my Ridgid shop cav that is use mostly for gee rural cleaning and sanding. Worth the change there as well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my cousins used to raise pigs commercially and he got a soybean liquid concentrate in those drums. I work twice a year at a fertilizer facility but all of ours goes bulk into trucks. The only drums we have similar to that are herbicide and pesticide drums. Most of them have deposits and if I had one I`d want to make sure it was washed out multiple times but they would probably work okay too.


----------

